# Economical VFD for 15 HP Lathe



## oddjob (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking for an economical VFD. Currently a Yaskawa F7U2015 has been recommended by the lathe manufacturer. The wholesale cost is aprox $2500.00 CDN. 
1) Can anyone recommend a cheaper VFD/manufacturer? 
2) If I was to buy the Yaskawa model in the states, what would the whole sale cost be and aprox shipping to Calgary, Alberta? 
3) Can you get used VFDs, if so where might I look.

Cheers
Robin


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've used the Yaskawa drives and motion controllers, and they definately don't suck. They're okay. For a lathe, they're probably more featureful than you need. I've tended to stick to TB Wood's drives, but they're called Volcom now. They are pretty bullet-proof industrial drives without bells and whistles and a pretty reasonable price. Items, like your lathe, are perfect candidates for a simple drive.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Whats your voltage and current requirement? Their are several manufacturers that will be less money. I can give you some ball park figures and web links. Yaskawa is one of the best.

http://www.weg.net/files/products/WEG-stock-automation-catalog-cfw08-usa300-brochure-english.pdf $ 1,100. 24 Amp/460.

www.automationdirect.com
www.baldor.com

Try these too. Good luck.


----------



## acdrive (Jul 9, 2009)

Are you interested in VFD from China factory? If so, we can talk on this issue.

What's the voltage and power?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

An A-B PowerFlex 523 15HP 480V is only $1610 _*LIST*_ here in the US, that's as good or better drive than the F7 Yaskawa in my opinion (but to be honest, they pay me to say that...). Being that you are in Canadia however, are you needing 600V? Because that's hard to find here in the US. The 600V version here is $1789 list, as is the 240V version. So someone is sticking it to you there in Canadia for that Yaskawa.

Used VFDs from Fleabay are a risk. If a VFD has been un-powered for a long time, the capacitors become de-oxidized and if you power them up without going through a "reforming" procedure, they can blow out. What happens a lot on used VFDs is that scrappers buy them surplus from a plant that shut down and power them up to make sure they work, then immediately shut them down. But in doing so, they damage the caps, then sell it to you on Fleabay and the caps blow out all the way after you get it, even if you DO perform the reforming procedure. If you are planning on making money with your lathe, going cheap on the power for it is not the best idea, because it makes ZERO money when you are waiting for a replacement drive or motor. Which brings up another issue, depending on the voltage level, is your motor suitable for being run from a VFD in the first place?

State you supply voltage for more accurate suggestions, otherwise we are just guessing.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Jlarson said:


>


Oh CRAP! Sucked in to a zombie thread again!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

acdrive said:


> Are you interested in VFD from China factory? If so, we can talk on this issue.
> 
> What's the voltage and power?


Yes, who wouldn't be interested in a VFD from China! No doubt it's from a reputable company like "Huzhou Golden VFD Electrical Assembly Works, Ltd."


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

lukeicd15 said:


> Robin,
> 
> 1. I get all my AC Drives from this place. They have a brand called Jaguar and this site sells them for the cheapest I've found.
> 2. Don't know
> 3. Yes, ebay



Just purchase some advertising space. 

And let the zombies walk.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

Try Automation Direct .com
Just looked, they have a 15 Hp 230V VFD FOR UNDER $900.00


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Be careful with the Automation Direct drives as they spew terrible harmonics back on the line.


----------



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

If your having a problem with harmonics, VFD suppliers sell reactors to mitigate them.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Midnight said:


> If your having a problem with harmonics, VFD suppliers sell reactors to mitigate them.


I'm saying AD is going to throw a lot more harmonics back on the line than other suppliers. Even if you have a reactor, it will heat the sucker up and waste more energy. I couldn't even find a THD value for a "DURApulse" which is not surprising.


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

We have had good luck with ABB or Dan Foss drives. Not sure on cost?


----------



## Midnight (Jun 11, 2014)

I think ABB is the best, but you pay for it. I'm not familiar with Dan Foss


----------



## 120/208 (Nov 18, 2012)

Midnight said:


> I think ABB is the best, but you pay for it. I'm not familiar with Dan Foss


We have installed a fair amount of Dan Foss VFD drives on larger municipal well pumps. Not sure if they would make one applicable for a 15 hp. lathe motor?

Dan Foss:

www.danfoss.com


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

We have about 35 Emerson VFDs at our plant and have had pretty good luck with them.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

sparkiez said:


> We have about 35 Emerson VFDs at our plant and have had pretty good luck with them.


And since I can't seem to edit, to add you can get a lower end 10 HP vfd for about $600 so you can probably get a 15 for not much more.


----------

